# Flying Witch



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

I have wanted to do a flying witch, like the one I saw on DadofallTrades channel on you tube, for three years. I really stole a lot of his tricks and methods but I also tried to give it my own list of xtras. 1. Had to be bigger. 2. Had to go faster. 3. Had to have more details. So right up front....Thank you DadofallTrades. You were my inspiration. I am adding sound as well as fiber optics to the bristles. There was some belt slippage in this video, so she is running a little slowly. Thats fixed now and she has been clocked at exactly 8 rpm. 32' diameter circle.

RooftopWitch3.mp4 video by indianaholmes - Photobucket


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Fantastic. I love your flying witch and someday...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sweet, nice job. Do you have any close up shots?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome! Would love to see some night shots as I'm curious how you're planning to light that. Moving props with range have always been a challenge for me to figure out lighting wise.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Pretty cool. What's it look like at night?


----------



## Yeeha (Oct 19, 2010)

I would love to have a flying witch! You did a great job! Close up pics would be good


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

This project has been a long time making. The hands were done with the bic pens and cotton/latex method. Bought the mask online and had someone paint the hands and mask to match. Added the eyes, witch ball, and used weed block cloth for clothing. I am constantly adding little touches that no one will ever see, but it sure is fun for me. The witch ball is an outdoor light from Lowes. It fades different colors. I bought the broom 2 years ago for this project. Anyway, heres a couple pics....


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This is so great! The kind of stuff that TOT's and their parents just marvel at! The speed and detail make it look so life like! Awsome job!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

FANTASTIC JOB, love it .
That will steal the show this year for sure


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

that looks GREAT!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She looks like Jay Leno's twin sister

What a fun prop to have in your display! The ToTs have to love it.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That is really cool!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Way COOL........


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is super cool. Every yard haunt should have a witch like this in it. When will you send me mine? Great work on this.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

That made me smile...awesome work!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Best flying witch I've seen! Great work on her!


----------



## chriss_nc (Nov 6, 2008)

BTH said:


> I have wanted to do a flying witch, like the one I saw on DadofallTrades channel on you tube, for three years. I really stole a lot of his tricks and methods but I also tried to give it my own list of xtras. 1. Had to be bigger. 2. Had to go faster. 3. Had to have more details. So right up front....Thank you DadofallTrades. You were my inspiration. I am adding sound as well as fiber optics to the bristles. There was some belt slippage in this video, so she is running a little slowly. Thats fixed now and she has been clocked at exactly 8 rpm. 32' diameter circle.


Thank you and I'm glad you found my witch useful. Your's looks great.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice work. And yes, would like to see it at night too.
Would also like to see a how-to on this one.


----------

